Ask HN: What parts of your life have you automated? - adawg4
======
Pompidou
Im not in IT.

\- my phone is automatically ringing every day at 5 am but it doesnt work
well!

\- a lot of macro in ms office

\- some text processing and formatting usually powershell, or any portable
interpreter or compiler.

\- some mouse/kb scripts for old not scriptble office software

------
frompdx
Recurring payments to the greatest extent possible. Things like rent and
utilities. It makes dealing with these things much less stressful.

